# Sony A7R spot metering guide



## buggz (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello,

There are 3 forms of metering for exposure on the A7r, one of them is "spot".

-how can I "_move the spot_" like spot focusing does so that I may have a composition setup on a tripod, and then move the metering as I see fit (_without having to alter my composition_)?
-it would seem no different to _center _metering if I have to spot, then recompose... It works for _focusing _both manually and auto, how do I do this with _metering _the light.

-if this cannot be achieved, how does one "use" spot metering to get the effect that I speak of? ie spot, look at the shutter-speed and remember it, then adjust in manual mode?

Thank-you kind peoples of TPF


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2015)

According to the a7R manual - page 88 -  there is only 1 exposure control metering mode.
The 200 zone evaluative metering done by the image sensor.

http://download.sony-asia.com/consumer/IM/4478729112.pdf


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2015)

Set the camera to a Manual exposure metering mode. Set the most-critical exposure control parameter to what you need; like say, set the lens aperture to f/8, then aim the center of the viewfinder's screen at the desired metering area--let's say the cheek area of a portrait subject, right under the near eyeball, and then adjust the shutter speed to the desired degree of "correctness", such as right on the 0.0 mark on the exposure scale, or perhaps to + 0.3 EV, and then focus, compose, and shoot the image.


----------



## buggz (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the pdf KmH, its actually useful to have one on the computer. But no, there is 3 methods to meter it just like any dslr (page 38).

Thanks Derrel for your reply, that is the way I have been doing it, I was hoping I could set the camera on a tripod and "move" the spot around my lcd screen like spot focusing. That way I dont have to lose my composition, and have a more accurate metering method than using my eye and the histogram.

Appreciate the replys though.


----------

